# Picc line insert



## Susan Jaynes (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi!!  For a PICC line Insert, if you use 76937 for the US Guidance it states "with permanent recording and reporting"...what if you are using an US that does not make a permanent recording (picture)??  Does anyone use 76942 in that instance??  Thanks!!!


----------



## kafairchild (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi, when I code for PICC lines, I use 76942,26 and 59 modifier.


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Feb 3, 2010)

36568, 36569, 36570, 36571, 36575, 36576, 36578, 36584, 36585, 36590, 36595, 36596, 36597



susan jaynes said:


> hi!!  For a picc line insert, if you use 76937 for the us guidance it states "with permanent recording and reporting"...what if you are using an us that does not make a permanent recording (picture)??  Does anyone use 76942 in that instance??  Thanks!!!


----------



## dlb_2000 (Feb 3, 2010)

76942 also requires permanent images. Check guidelines for Diagnostic US in the CPT. I would not code either one.


----------



## dpeoples (Feb 3, 2010)

Susan Jaynes said:


> Hi!!  For a PICC line Insert, if you use 76937 for the US Guidance it states "with permanent recording and reporting"...what if you are using an US that does not make a permanent recording (picture)??  Does anyone use 76942 in that instance??  Thanks!!!



Guidance is considered a component of placement of a PICC or Central line. The code 76937 can be coded separately when the requirements of that code are met, ie a permanent image is recorded and reported, vessel patancy documented etc.

76942 is a guidance procedure but also requires a permanent image. However, it is a component of above procedures and should not be separately billed. _per cci edits_.

HTH


----------



## dlb_2000 (Feb 3, 2010)

If you read towards the bottom of that whole paragragh under the diagnostic US guidelines, it says Ultrasound guidance procedures also require permanently recorded images of the site be localized, as well as a documented description of the localization process, either separately or within the report of the procedure for wich the guidance is utilized. However I do agree that 76942 is a component of the picc procedure. Danny if i'm dead wrong please correct my thinking. Thanks Denise


----------



## dpeoples (Feb 4, 2010)

dlb_2000 said:


> If you read towards the bottom of that whole paragragh under the diagnostic US guidelines, it says Ultrasound guidance procedures also require permanently recorded images of the site be localized, as well as a documented description of the localization process, either separately or within the report of the procedure for wich the guidance is utilized. However I do agree that 76942 is a component of the picc procedure. Danny if i'm dead wrong please correct my thinking. Thanks Denise



You are correct, I have been coding radiolgy for years and had never seen that. I will edit my response. Thanks.


----------

